# EUP Fires



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

THe EUP has three forest fires burning in Luce County Seeney, Pike Lake, and Duck Lake. Careful where you plan to fish the weekend or mabey change plans. Your trout mabey cooked prior to catching them.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I hear Rainbow Lake Lodge is gone. Fire is in the Little Lake area and moving West fast.. The are looking at evacuating Paradise.. My family has a cabin just West of Paradise..This is BAD.


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction (Jan 13, 2009)

This is bad. A buddy and I hit the Two-Hearted last year at the Rainbow Lodge. Beautiful area. Hopefully everyone makes it out ok.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

This is a pic of water bombers loading up from Big Manistique Lake


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That is terrible about the fires but dam that is a cool pic. You take it yourself?


----------



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> THe EUP has three forest fires burning in Luce County Seeney, Pike Lake, and Duck Lake. Careful where you plan to fish the weekend or mabey change plans. Your trout mabey cooked prior to catching them.


Guess we'll have to keep tabs on this for our trip to the Pictured Rocks on the 31st. Any rain in the forecast? How close to 28 is it?


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

bad! they said 28 between raco and hulbert is 0 visibility because of the smoke, and lakeshore drive from pendills to whitefish point is soon to be closed for fear its going to jumpm the raod. gonna be lots of pat hunting opportunities this fall, if theres anything left. :SHOCKED:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

DNR sent this out this afternoon: 






FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

May 25, 2012



Contact: Dean Wilson or Gary Willis, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 or (cell) 906-458-9130



Suppression efforts continue in U.P.s Duck Lake Fire 



The Michigan Department of Natural Resources along with partner agencies continues to battle the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsulas Luce County. The fire, which began with a lightning strike, covered 17,935 acres as of 4 p.m. Friday, May 25. 



The south end of the fire is 14 miles north of Newberry and 7 miles west from Tahquamenon Falls State Park campgrounds. The fire is long and narrow and stretches 11 miles to the north to Lake Superior. The fire area includes 6 miles of Lake Superior shoreline and 29.5 miles of uncontained fire line. Access to the fire is very difficult because there are few roads. The fire has extended northeast beyond Little Lake Harbor and is active all along its entire east flank. 



Atmospheric and fuel conditions continue to be favorable for extreme fire behavior. Although the fire was expected Friday to continue to spread east/northeast from its east flank due to the wind direction, suppression efforts knocked down hot portions of the active fire edge this afternoon. 



An evacuation order is in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. Residents are advised to be vigilant and evacuate.



County Road 414 to County Road 410 and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor are closed. For the sake of public safety and so as not to impede firefighting efforts, the public is instructed not to enter this area. A number of structures have been damaged or lost. Luce County Emergency Management Team will assess each home/cottage when conditions permit.



Tahquamenon Falls State Park has been closed and campers have been directed to other facilities. Campground reservations for the park are not currently being accepted.



A total of 91 firefighters are on the scene. Personnel and equipment fighting the fire include: 

-- 49 DNR firefighters;

-- 24 volunteer fire department personnel from the following volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Garfield Township, Columbus Township, Portage Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry;

-- 10 DNR fire engines, 7 volunteer fire department engines, 2 fire department water tankers.

-- 10 DNR bulldozers 

-- 1 US Fish & Wildlife Service helicopter

-- 2 Minnesota DNR air tankers



Agencies working with the DNR include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriffs Department, Red Cross, Michigan State Police Emergency Management and Luce County Emergency Management. 



Winds are expected to diminish throughout the evening and the wind direction to turn to the northeast. This is expected to slow the spread to the east and northeast but may cause increased activity on other sectors of the fire. Saturday will hopefully see an increase in relative humidity throughout the day with the possibility of precipitation Saturday night. 



It is essential that the public realize and respect the extreme danger this fire poses, especially to areas east of the entire 10-mile-long east flank. A return of strong west winds would cause the fire to progress to the east toward County Road 500 and M-123, especially that part of the line immediately east of Pike Lake where pine fuel types are prevalent. 



Efforts will again be concentrated on the east side of the fire, especially the area around Pike Lake where numerous structures exist. Suppression efforts will also include fire line construction in other locations including the west flank which may become more active with anticipated changes in wind direction. Local fire departments will continue to be tasked with structure protection and evaluation/assessment. 



On May 25, Governor Rick Snyder declared a state of disaster in Luce and Schoolcraft counties. The declaration permits authorities to evacuate residents, and establishes a fireworks ban in the two affected counties and an outdoor burning ban in 49 counties:



Alcona, Alger, Alpena, Antrim, Arenac, Baraga, Bay, Benzie, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Chippewa, Clare, Crawford, Delta, Dickinson, Emmet, Gladwin, Gogebic, Grand Traverse, Houghton, Iosco, Iron, Isabella, Kalkaska, Keweenaw, Lake, Leelanau, Luce, Mackinac, Manistee, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Menominee, Midland, Missaukee, Montmorency, Muskegon, Newaygo, Oceana, Ogemaw, Ontonagon, Osceola, Oscoda, Otsego, Presque Isle, Roscommon, Schoolcraft and Wexford.



The DNR strongly encourages all residents and visitors  statewide  to avoid open burning and use of any fireworks during this extremely high fire-danger season, in order to minimize the possibility of more wildfires.

Map of the fire area...


http://content.govdelivery.com/atta.../20120526_Duck_Lake+_PIO_8X11_port%5B1%5D.pdf


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

It's bad up here but you have to remember that fire is natural and healthy for a forest. Forests evolved with fire and this is mother natures way of cleaning up debri. We've suppressed fire for so long that under brush builds up, choking out the forests and the animals. Then when it goes up it really blazes. The burned areas will regrow and the wildlife will thrive. My roommate is a wildland firefighter out of Raco. I thought for sure he'd be on the Duck Lake fire on Friday but he wasn't. Apparently thats all state land so it falls under the DNR's supervision and not the federal government. All they could do is drive to Namikong point and watch. Along with this fire there is also one in Seney, roommate said they were letting that one burn for the most part because it was in an area that they were going to prescribe burn anyways.
Undertow


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I fished off Namikong Creek in March(it was warm lol) and the woods in that area were as thick as the bush of Northern Ontario. The fire is awful for homes and business in the area but it will do wonders for the hunting in that area for years to come. I hope nobody gets hurt before it's over!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

dinoday said:


> I fished off Namikong Creek in March(it was warm lol) and the woods in that area were as thick as the bush of Northern Ontario. The fire is awful for homes and business in the area but it will do wonders for the hunting in that area for years to come. I hope nobody gets hurt before it's over!


 
i agree. the pat hunting in there is going to be phenominal for years to come.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Anyone know if it is near the silver creek bar on 123?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

muskrat said:


> Anyone know if it is near the silver creek bar on 123?
> Thanks
> Matt


 
Theres a map of the fire area on the DNR website.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks
Matt


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Does this seriously mean no campfires? I'm supposed to be camping near Marquette, in 2 weeks in a wilderness area... this burn ban could seriously screw up my trip...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

there is absolutely no burning for the next 3 weeks unless we get a good heavy rain. were in extreme fire danger.  and all of this gets a whole 2 minutes on 9&10 news..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Latest update.



> Michigan DNR update on Duck Lake Fire in Luce County, 8 p.m.
> Contact: Dennis Nezich or Dean Wilson, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 or (cell) 906-458-9130
> Agency: Natural Resources
> 
> ...


----------



## ted4bp (Jan 12, 2012)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Does this seriously mean no campfires? I'm supposed to be camping near Marquette, in 2 weeks in a wilderness area... this burn ban could seriously screw up my trip...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This year there has been a lot of fires, obviously much are smaller than the one east and I hope we get RAIN for many reasons. Right now all you can hear is the rumble of the storms without any rain and the peepers, it is dryer than a popcorn fart up here. So for your sake and everyone else up here start doing the rain dance if you can ever little bit helps.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks like some good rain on radar.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Radar is showing storm clouds but very little rain is falling. The fire area is not effected. Click on rainfall in left menu.
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=apx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

We are getting pounded by rain down here by kalkaska, fife lake area I only wish we could send it up to those who really need it! Good luck to all up there we are all praying for you!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like the heavy rain over the fire now. Hope it knocks it down.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

They didn't get any rain to speak of...it was a bit to far south. 

On the up side i know where Im going mushroom picking next year.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 30, 2012 

Contact: Ada Takacs, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 (information) or Dean Wilson, 906-458-9130 (media)




DNR provides update on Duck Lake Fire structural losses, flight restrictions



The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered this morning update on the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsula's Luce County. Most recent GPS data show the fire size at 21,450 acres. At this point, the Duck Lake Fire area is 55 percent contained.

The latest estimate on structure loss is that there are 138 properties within the perimeter of the fire; 115 sites have been inspected to this point, with 23 sites remaining. Inspections are ongoing, and it is anticipated that they will be completed today. A total of 115 structures have been lost, with a breakdown as follows:

41 homes/cabins
22 garages
27 sheds/outbuildings
25 campers
1 store
1 motel


Landowners who have property located within the fireline should call 211 (for UP residents) or 1-800-338-1119 (for non-UP residents) in order to register to be escorted back in to view their property. There will not be any escorted site visits to individuals who do not own property within the fireline. The highest priority will be given to individuals who own permanent residences within the fireline. Site visits will depend upon fire conditions and operations at the time. 

The south end of the fire is 14 miles north of Newberry and 7 miles west from Tahquamenon Falls State Park campgrounds. The fire is long and narrow and stretches 11 miles to the north to Lake Superior. There are currently 40 miles of fireline. Of that fireline, 6 miles is Lake Superior shoreline, 13 miles is completed line (that includes County Road 500) and 21 miles is uncontained fireline. Access remains very difficult with few roads.

The DNR would like to remind all pilots that a Temporary Flight Restriction remains in effect over the area of the Duck Lake Fire. The restriction was put in place May 26, 2012, to provide a safe environment for firefighting aircraft operations, and will remain in effect until further notice. More information can be found at: 

http://tfr.faa.gov/save_pages/detail_2_4451.html. 

The DNR also announced late Tuesday evening that Tahquamenon Falls State Park's Upper Falls viewing areaand visitor center and Lower Falls campground have reopened today, May 30. Hiking trails on the north side of M-123, including the North Country Trail, will remain closed until further notice.

Tuesday's progress saw fire crews construct fireline across all of Division G in the southeast corner of the fire and roughly half of the fire's west side. Additionally, saw crews were able to remove a significant number of hazard trees along the southeast side of Pike Lake.

An evacuation order remains in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. 

Road closures include County Road 414 east from the intersection with County Road 410, and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor. Please do not enter the area. All road closures remain in effect until further notice. No road reopening schedule has been determined due to ongoing fire issues and aircraft suppression efforts. 

An additional quarter-inch of rain fell on most of the fire yesterday afternoon and last night. It's expected to be mostly cloudy today, then becoming sunny as the day progresses. Temperatures will be cool today, with a high of 48. Humidity will be 60 percent to 80 percent, with higher humidities near the lakeshore. Winds will be from the northwest at 10 to 14 miles per hour, with gusts of 20 to 25 miles per hour.

Today's incident objectives are to:

provide for public and firefighter safety
provide for structure protection
keep the fire north of M-123
keep the fire in vicinity of County Road 500, in Division D
hold and mop up constructed dozer line in Divisions A, J and M
Identify hazard trees around structures and roads for the saw crews
continue to work on securing line in all divisions
continue getting GPS data on completed line in all divisions


Crews will continue to mop up and secure the west side of Pike Lake, an area of heavy duff fuels; saw crews will work on hazard trees in this area; and mop-up will continue in all divisions.



Earlier this week, one of the National Guard helicopters experienced a mechanical failure and lost its bucket in Bone Lake. Divers were unable to retrieve the bucket Tuesday; those efforts will continue today. 



Air operations will focus on structure protection and supporting fireline construction in the wet, inaccessible areas of the fire. 


A total of 237 personnel -- including 56 overhead personnel -- are involved with fire suppression efforts. People, equipment and agencies fighting the fire include:

Four DNR conservation officers and a sergeant are on duty around the clock.
Volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Germfask Township, Hendricks Township, Burt Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry and Kinross Township.
18 DNR fire engines, 10 volunteer fire department engines, 1 VFD fire department water tanker, 3 Wisconsin DNR engines.
10 Michigan DNR and 2 Wisconsin DNR bulldozers 
1 US Fish & Wildlife Service helicopter
2 Minnesota DNR air tankers
4 Michigan National Guard aircraft and ground support.
Keweenaw Bay Indian Community hand crew
WIC #1 hand crew from Wisconsin 

Cooperating agencies include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriffs Department, Red Cross, Michigan State Police Emergency Management, Luce County Emergency Management, Michigan National Guard, Wisconsin DNR, Minnesota DNR, Chippewa County Sheriff Department, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, American Red Cross, Salvation Army and Keweenaw Bay Indian Community.

A special note of thanks: The Duck Lake Fire staff and DNR would like to express their gratitude for the outpouring of support from Newberry, Luce County and the entire region. The numerous citizens lining the streets of Newberry to welcome the fire crews back after a long hard day of fighting fire on the lines is very much appreciated. The Bay Mills Indian Community donated a fish fry dinner with all the trimmings to the fire crews Monday night, which was a huge hit. The community did a similar fish fry for the firefighters during the Sleeper Lake Fire in 2007, and all of the firefighters were hoping they would put on another one for this fire. The Duck Lake Fire Help Center has been providing snacks, clothing, and toiletry items to the firefighters out of the Youth Center across from the IGA Store in Newberry. 

On May 25, Gov. Rick Snyder declared a state of disaster in Luce and Schoolcraft counties. The declaration permits authorities to evacuate residents, and establishes a fireworks ban in the two affected counties and an outdoor burning ban in 49 counties: 

Alcona, Alger, Alpena, Antrim, Arenac, Baraga, Bay, Benzie, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Chippewa, Clare, Crawford, Delta, Dickinson, Emmet, Gladwin, Gogebic, Grand Traverse, Houghton, Iosco, Iron, Isabella, Kalkaska, Keweenaw, Lake, Leelanau, Luce, Mackinac, Manistee, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Menominee, Midland, Missaukee, Montmorency, Muskegon, Newaygo, Oceana, Ogemaw, Ontonagon, Osceola, Oscoda, Otsego, Presque Isle, Roscommon, Schoolcraft and Wexford. 

The DNR strongly encourages all residents and visitors in all parts of the state to avoid open burning and use of any fireworks during this extremely high fire-danger season to minimize the possibility of more wildfires. For wildfire prevention tips, and for information on what is and is not permissible under the outdoor burning ban, visit www.michigan.gov/preventwildfires.


----------



## CNC TECH (Oct 26, 2011)

Just fished up by Seney over the weekend. The town of Seney and surrounding area are fine. Everything seemed normal with a little bit of smoke problem....depending on wind direction. Stores, campgrounds and everything else was operating normal.

Two hearted river area is not accesible. As most already know...this is the big fire that has wiped out the Rainbow Lodge and surrounding area. 

There are two problems as far as the fishing goes. The UP had a very mild winter and the rivers are very very low. The Fox is still fishable but good luck finding a consistant bite. There was an unmentionable river that is up by Lake Superior that we fished....and I am not kidding a bit....but we were walking up bottom of the river in tennis shoes. Unreal. 

The other problem is the fire ban. The UP is under a very strict fire ban at the moment and absolutely no open fires permitted. 

After a 4 day trip up there myself, I have seen the fishing much better and the rivers much wetter. In my opinion, as far as fishing goes, this is not prime time in the UP.


----------

